
Heroku moving away from free dynos - PanMan
I didn&#x27;t find a blog post yet, but when logged in to heroku, they announce new pricing, linking to this page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.heroku.com&#x2F;private&#x2F;beta-pricing (which needs a signin).
Before the free tier allowed you to run 1 dyno for free all month (going down if there is no traffic). Now the hobby tier only allows you to run half a month, or you pay $7&#x2F;month.
======
ahanmal
Yup. I am not that excited about the changes. I run a production web app on 2
dynos with 1 standard PostgreSQL DB and SSL, and my bill is over $100 per
month. I am looking to moving over to DigitalOcean, where an equivalent setup
starts at only $20 per month.

~~~
trcollinson
It's probably worth mentioning that you could also do the same thing on
Amazon. With some of their tooling (like Elastic Beanstalk) their deployments
have become exceptionally simple. Also, their pricing for their performance is
extremely competitive. If you go a reserve instance it can be even better.

~~~
ahanmal
That's not a bad idea. I just priced it out and it comes to around $60 per
month. Much cheaper, except now I need to pick up the cost of New Relic or an
equivalent service.

------
jbrooksuk
Cachet is dropping Heroku support, partially due to this change in pricing.
[https://blog.cachethq.io/dropping-native-heroku-
support/](https://blog.cachethq.io/dropping-native-heroku-support/)

~~~
percept
@Cachet: Link your (main) site from your blog!

~~~
jbrooksuk
Yeah I absolutely should do that!

------
dangrossman
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9295874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9295874)

------
japhyr
I saw this posted the other day, but I still have one unanswered question. The
free tier is now ~350 hours/ month. Dynos go to sleep after 1 hour. Does that
mean an app that's used a few times a day will be free, because sleeping dynos
don't accrue charges? If your app starts to get enough use that it's staying
awake continuously, you'll have to start paying for it?

~~~
cjfont
No, you're still charged for sleeping dynos.

------
cjfont
I can't seem to be able to get to that page, even when I'm signed into my
Heroku account. When I try to go to the above link, I'm instantly redirected
to [https://www.heroku.com/home](https://www.heroku.com/home). Anyone else
observing the same thing?

~~~
muhic
Me too. They are probably preparing a better planned announcement...

------
vgabios
Anyone create a mass Heroku app delete app or CLI yet?

